# Vote...your snake would do it if it could.



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=181676


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You make a compelling argument!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Vote soon!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

To all you who were not going to vote because you had to vote for all three, AK gave me a suggestion that allows you to choose to not vote for categories...so now you should vote, too. Do so in the next several hours. I am closing it this evening...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's a good idea actually.

Go AK.


----------

